

Open source licenses requiring minimum price. - amichail
http://www.google.com/buzz/amichail/XyY72JZhjYJ/Open-source-licenses-requiring-minimum-price-Do

======
_delirium
An intriguing idea. As someone pointed out, it wouldn't really be "open
source", since it includes a restriction on reuse that all the major
definitions of free software and open source (the FSF's, Debian's, OSI's)
would considered impermissible. But it could be called something else. It's
sort of the flip-side of the "non-commercial use only" licenses: commercial-
use only, with a definition of what minimum level constitutes sufficiently
commercial use.

One practical problem is that it seems it'd only work within relatively
stable, narrowly defined markets. The specified minimum price may make no
sense if someone takes the code and uses it to make an app in a different
market, or on a different platform.

